# Support the Sponsor fishing Contest!



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

Trying something new here, lets see if it works................

This contest is for the members of TinBoats.net but also as a show of support for our sponsors. Without them I could not run and maintain this site for as long as I have. For that I am truly grateful and appreciative. I hope one day I am able to personally meet all of them.

*Prize:* Your choice of a 15 or 30 pound IGFA Certified Boga Grip. I want one, im sure some of you do too, but to get one already IGFA certified is sweet in my opinion. Here is info on the Boga:
https://www.boga-grip.com/
I am going to have it certified by the IGFA as a special bonus. If it is a popular contest with many entries I might even throw in a Boga float.







*Time:* This fishing contest starts Memorial Day weekend(Friday of) and Ends Labor day weekend (Monday after).The purchasing part starts now!

Entrey fee: Free......sort of! (nothing in life is free)

Fish: Any species

Purchases: Anything a sponsor sells.

This contest is going to be a "Support the sponsor" contest. There are two ways to enter this contest.

Fishing: Any fish caught with a sponsor bait counts as One entry. The fish and bait must be in the same picture. One fish and one bait together in one picture counts as an entry along with a secret item that will be required in the picture.. Maximum amount of entries will be 25 per member. All fish pictures should go in the fishing reports section and only updates should go on in this thread.

*THE SECRET ITEM THAT MUST BE IN THE PICTURE IS A $1 Bill ALONG WITH THE BAIT!
*
Purchases: Anyone who purchases anything not related to a "bait/lures" from a sponsor still has a chance to win the boga.

If you spend:
$1-$10 with a sponsor you get 2 entries into the contest
$11-$20 with a sponsor you get 4 entries into the contest
$21-$30 with a sponsor you get 6 entries into the contest
$31-$40 with a sponsor you get 8 entries into the contest
$41-$50 with a sponsor you get 10 entries into the contest
and so on......

Just let me know what you purchased and from what sponsor and I will add it to my list.

The winner will be chosen by Random.org, live(taped) on video from youtube sometime after Labor day weekend.

*Members must have a total of at least 25 posts before the Labor day contest ends, and the member must be a member who joined the forum before memorial day weekend starts that Friday of. No If's ands or buts about it, NO EXCEPTIONS!
*

I am going to lock this thread but open one up in the watering hole for discussion, I am sure I missed something and did not think this through fully. So if you have any questions, comments, or thoughts feel free to express your opinion.

*Discuss the contest in the watering hole here:* https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=24447

Disclaimer: All Things can change because


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2012)

The Winner of the support the sponsor contest is none other than Captain Ahab! If I did not run this contest myself I would of called it BS! :LOL2: 

[youtube]abu79jHKMMI[/youtube]


Congrats Captain, I will contact with you with which Boga you want so I can get it ordered!

Thanks to all the members that supported the paying sponsors. All kidding aside, I really, really, really, appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------

